# Upgrading Doorbell Transformer 2-wires to 3-wires



## GooglingFailed (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi, I am a DIYer, have some electrical experience from flipping houses, and would like to think I am pretty good at picking things up. But I do have a question, or really a clarification that I need if I am thinking right on this project.

We are adding a Nest Hello doorbell and the current transformer is only 10v 5va. So we need to upgrade it to a 16v 30va (Hampton Bay 16VAC/30VA Transformer Compatible with All Video Door Bells-HB-130-03 - The Home Depot).

The old/current transformer has only two black wires that I can see. And if I am not mistaken, one is tied into a hot circuit breaker and one into the ground bar. However, the new transformer has 3 wires. I understand the black one should go to the same breaker and the ground should go on the ground bar (left side). The question: if it is correct that the new white wire should go I think it is the neutral bar on the right side in the picture.

I'd appreciate your alls expertise!

I will attach some pictures for a better idea and a drawing to see past the convoluted wiring.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

